# WELP no power below 2000 RPM



## Weasel (May 24, 2019)

Hi everybody,

I have a 2012 european model Cruze with the 2 liter 163 Hp Z20D1 engine, manual tranny and lately it's been causing me a lot of sleepless nights :'( Among the many issues it has, the main one by far and most annoying is: below 2000 rpm it's like i have a 63 hp car, it's got no ooompf what so ever mixed with a huge amount of lag/delay. This issue is made 10 times worse when i turn on air conditioning and when the diesel particulate filter regen comes on, the car is pretty much unusable :"( I don't remember this being the case when i bought the car 3 - 4 years ago and probably i got accustomed to the issue, being a daily driver but recently it's gotten to the point where i want to murder it in its sleep. I drive it monday to friday to work and back, which is a 10 mile trip, and weekends i drive it out of town on the highway, at least 250 miles round trip, so it gets enough time to stretch its legs, there shouldn't be any clogging issues. The car only has 45k miles on it and to make matters worse, unfortunately Chevrolet is no longer available in Europe and that makes me a sad weasel.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Sounds like it's time for a trip to a real mechanic? Or an Auto Graveyard:grim:


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Do you have any DTCs stored?
Any warning lights?
All maintenance needs current?


Try a Vauxhall or Opel shop if you need a mechanic. That engine also came in Antaras in EU/UK


----------



## Weasel (May 24, 2019)

@sailurman noooo don't say that, i still need it, it's my only car in this poverty stricken corrupt country :'( 
@maven no warning lights of any kind, maintenance is up to date, i don't know about DTC i have an OBD reader that's supposed to arrive on monday.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Weasel said:


> @*sailurman* noooo don't say that, i still need it, it's my only car in this poverty stricken corrupt country :'(


What country is that Weasel?


----------



## Weasel (May 24, 2019)

All i can say is, it's somewhere in eastern europe, in the covenant of corruption


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Weasel said:


> All i can say is, it's somewhere in eastern europe, in the covenant of corruption


What's wrong Wesel... somebody monitoring your transmissions? Should get yourself a nice used Trabant huh.


----------



## Weasel (May 24, 2019)

No trabant but close though :smile:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just taking some wild guesses - turbo died, air restriction, low fuel pressure (possibly clogged fuel filter, or weak pump), exhaust restriction.


----------



## Weasel (May 24, 2019)

Hi ChevyGuy,

Thanks for your reply, i got an OBD scanner and checked for any hidden codes, i was actually surprised when there weren't any. It doesn't feel like the turbo died as it overpasses with ease and feels normal...ish when the turbo kicks in, it has that distinctive whoosh sounds and it sounds healthy, at least to my untrained ears. The problem is under 2000 rpm, it feels sluggish and judders sometimes when accelerating, it almost feels like a gasoline car when misfiring, also i discovered a new symptom, the cruise control doesn't seem to work properly anymore, before when i set it to 62 mph it would stay there no matter what, hills or valleys, now when i reach an incline the rpm drops and i have to manually accelerate it  I will try to find a good garage to have it inspected but those are few and far in between here, my work schedule isn't the best either so it's hard to take time off to fix the thing.


----------



## Weasel (May 24, 2019)

After quite a while, i finally got to having the car professionally inspected and it's worse than i feared  even though i played with an amateur OBD reader that didn't see any codes, the guys with the professional reader managed to find plenty, the turbo isn't developing proper boost(best case could be a sensor or worst case could mean replacement) and by far the worst... the dual mass flywheel is totaled :'( I will fix it and sell it immediately, i regret the day i ever bought this car, this will be the first and last cruze i'll ever own.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Weasel said:


> After quite a while, i finally got to having the car professionally inspected and it's worse than i feared  even though i played with an amateur OBD reader that didn't see any codes, the guys with the professional reader managed to find plenty, the turbo isn't developing proper boost(best case could be a sensor or worst case could mean replacement) and by far the worst... the dual mass flywheel is totaled :'( I will fix it and sell it immediately, i regret the day i ever bought this car, this will be the first and last cruze i'll ever own.


Sorry this went badly for you Weasel! But the good news is that they are done making Cruzes so you buying another shouldn't be a problem right? Good luck!


----------



## Weasel (May 24, 2019)

sailurman said:


> Sorry this went badly for you Weasel! But the good news is that they are done making Cruzes so you buying another shouldn't be a problem right? Good luck!


I like to comfort myself with the idea that i didn't pay too much for it, at least that  thanks for the support guys and i'll be sticking around to share some wisdom for people that need it


----------

